# Betta Food - Requesting A Good List



## knownothingfishowner (Feb 22, 2010)

What's some of the best things for bettas? 

As far as what I've fed the little critter, it's just been a tiny pinch of Omega betta flakes four days a week and one day he gets Tetra freeze dried bloodworms. But, after searching around online, I've read that bettas require more variety than that to promote longer and healthier life. And the information out there seems to be horribly conflicting! 

*Bits of pea*: Some sites read about feeding a betta a pea when it's sick and others read that a pea once a week is a great preventative maintenance measure. A few have read that peas are a very bad idea and it's simply hobbyist folklore. 

*Freeze Dried Bloodworms:* One site will read that it clogs up a betta's digestive system, thus isn't recommended. Another will read that it's one of the best things to give a betta every few days or once a week. 

*Betta Food: * All over the map. Use pellets, use flakes, use brine shrimp, use dog bones and your mother's knitting kit... What's the scoop on all of this stuff? 



What would you good people recommend? I don't care if other posters' information conflicts or not. Fire away at will for what works for you. 

:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## Sweet Tee (Nov 24, 2009)

I've always used Hikari Betta Bio-Gold Pellets. I soak them in a small dish with tank water for a few minutes so they're soft for the betta. If you don't do this, there's a chance of it getting constipated. I soak a couple freeze-dried bloodworms because of this too. My betta LOVES his bloodworms LOL! I just feed those once, maybe twice a week because they are rich! Sundays are betta fasting days...


----------



## fishlover2009 (Aug 3, 2009)

I've always used wardley betta food pellets for my current female betta Susie & bettas I've had in the past. The longest I've a betta live is two years. Which I think is average for a betta.


----------

